# Trolling motor thrust recommendation



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I am putting a trolling motor on my boat. The boat is 23 foot, but only weighs less than 1500 lbs with the motor. With 2-3 people fishing the weight would 1900-2000 lbs. My question is what size/thrust trolling motor should I get? I am not sure if I want to go 12V or 24V. Most days a 12V (ie, 55lb thrust) will last me for a days fishing, but I would use a 24V system if I needed to go with a higher thrust motor. Any thoughts?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

24V 71#. The more power the less strain on it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

get the biggest you can! plus an onboard charger.....you may not need all the power but its nice to have when you need it


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

For a boat that size 12 volts is out of the question. I would go 24 volts and an 82 lb thrust or 36 volts with 101 lb thrust.


----------



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wht dabutcher said. 12 volt is not an option. 24 volt 80 lb Minn Kota or the 36 Volt. If you don't get that than buy a real light and strong paddle.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I have read that the thrust formula is 2 lbs of thrust for every 100 lbs of weight, so that would be 40 lbs of thrust for 2000 lbs. That just did not seem like enough. I think I will go with a 24V 80 or 82 lb motor. I will have to use a bracket and transom mount style trolling motor as I am very space limited on the bow of my boat. Basically I have a breast plate to mount to. This is not my boat, but same brand so you can see the limited real estate for mounting a trolling motor.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Yer talking 2000lb. Break out the calculator and add GAS-6lb a gal, ice, batteries- 3 minimum, electronics, etc.... unfortunately, a boat never gets lighter.
That a panga type boat?


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

As far as my trolling motor goes I'm on the mindset of the bigger the better. I have an 82 lb thrust on an 18' bass boat.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just put a 101lb on my 22ft bay boat and can't imagine smaller. Admittedly my boat may weigh twice as much as yours but still, go big. Don't forget wind, current, and extra weight.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

bigger--the better. also i didn't realize it untill i got a 36/101, but if you run it at 1/2 speed or less, the batteries will last for 2 days. my 24/82 would start dying out at 5-6 hrs.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Spectre;

You might be able to use a diagonal sort of TM bow mount that drops the motor off to one side of the bow. I'd research TM bow mounts for micro skiffs...those guys get REAL creative w/ mounting stuff.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I use a 36 volt 105 on my 16 foot floundering skiff and it runs the boat well at half speed. The varimax only draws the amps needed for the speed you are running and my charge will last over two nights. Love the power and speed when working docks.


----------

